# Tanning kits from Cabelas?



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

So my 16 yr old son got his first big game animal last Friday, it was nice medium sized cow elk. Anyhow, I thought it would be nice to look into tanning the hide for him. There's no way I can afford to have it tanned professionaly so I'm thinking about doing myself. I was searching for info on the internet and someone recommended the kits from Cabelas. Has anyone tried one of these kits? I would like to do it with hair on if it's not too much trouble.

Or, has anyone tried tanning hides? What worked best for you? Any advice would be welcomed.

Thanks, 
Gary


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Recently I used this on a jackrabbit
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... jsp.form23

It worked ok. I don't think it got the skin as soft as it made it out to be. With it being a Jackrabbit, I didn't get too involved with it. There are directions on the bottle, but for something the size of an elk I would go with a different approach.

I also saw this other product on website, but they didn't have any in the Lehi store,

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... jsp.form23

I have thought about ordering this kit and trying out on a coyote, but haven't done it yet. This kit only comes with one bottle of the formula, and if I remember right you might need 2 bottles to do an elk.

You can also check out taxidermy.net, there is alot of good info on that forum.


----------

